# artificial sweeteners



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

Are they really as bad as I have been hearing? I am not sure what to believe anymore, I have heard from people that say they are fine, others that say no they aren't. I have heard that splenda is ok but aspartame is not. I am very confused on this point and would like to know what info an of you have that might help me clear this up. Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Aspartame is deadly.
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...94,d.eWU&fp=6d4057d7ccfed56a&biw=1024&bih=663

Splenda causes gas pain and diarrhea.
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...94,d.eWU&fp=6d4057d7ccfed56a&biw=1024&bih=663

Way back when Reagan's buddy forced aspartame onto the market to make a fortune, they had stories out about saccharin causing bladder cancer. I don't really take those reports at face value though.
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...94,d.eWU&fp=6d4057d7ccfed56a&biw=1024&bih=663

Stevia is probably the safest one. I personally don't like the taste when it is dried though. It is good when it is green.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Stevia is not an artificial sweetener. It is a plant. Stevia extract is a white powder and doesn't have that yucky green stevia taste.

Imo all the artificial sweeteners are bad but especially aspartame and splenda. My stepson went to the er with what turned out to be splenda poisoning (severe joint swelling and pain and flu like symptoms) and the er doc knew what it was right away, it's that common.


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with most, avoid all artificial sweeteners, just use less of sugar. Would you ever put nine teaspoons of sugar in your tea or coffee ? But that is the common amount in most soft drinks. Crazy isn't it?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The first word:

*A R T I F I C I A L *:runforhills:
*O R* :yuck:

I use raw honey as a sweetener, put real cream in my tea, and eat whole foods (including butter and pork lard). Also, eat a Paleo/Primal diet and maintain a healthy weight. If I have a choice between artificial sweetener or nothing? I choose nothing!

Here is a very good article about artificial sweeteners, specifically Sucralose. 

http://www.fooduciary.com/how-sweet...ad-or-worse-than-other-artificial-sweeteners/


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Stevia. It's all natural.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I pitched all of my splenda and stuff and am being much more aware of the labels on my drinks and food to make sure I don't ingest any of that garbage. I bought some stevia and hope that with my seasonal allergies that I don't have a reaction to it as I have heard that it can cause a problem with people that have allergies to ragweed and the like.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Just a thought- if you can find local raw honey you may find that it helps your seasonal allergies as well as being a fabulous natural sweetener...


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

if you havent heard yet..... the fda has approved the use of aspartame in dairy products......


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

No I hadn't heard of it being used in dairy products. Is it just in the flavored stuff? I have been using honey in my coffee for a long time now. It is local honey but I don't know if it is raw or not. Now that I am paying closer attention to this I am really surprised how many foods have these sweeteners added to them, it is pretty overwhelming really. I am feeling a bit guilty for not eliminating it sooner, my poor kids have been ingesting this crap and it is all my fault for not paying attention.


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

Stevia made my mouth and throat numb the first time I tried it. If I want it sweet I will use sugar or honey from now on.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am one of those that aspartamine gives headakes. I do not use sugar for the same reason, but it causes diffrent headakes in me. No fake sweetners here, once in awhile I can eat a sweet,but only if I have a full stomach,it slows down my uptake,so less chance of headake.Still, I actualy fear sweets because of their affect.


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Stevia is not an artificial sweetener. It is a plant. Stevia extract is a white powder and doesn't have that yucky green stevia taste.
> 
> Imo all the artificial sweeteners are bad but especially aspartame and splenda. My stepson went to the er with what turned out to be splenda poisoning (severe joint swelling and pain and flu like symptoms) and the er doc knew what it was right away, it's that common.


I grew Stevia in our herb garden last year. It didn't come back this year so far so if it doesn't I will have to replant again. I tried to start from seeds two years but with no luck. 

YES artificial sweeteners are bad. I wrote a paper on the chemicals in our processed foods when I was in the honors program in pre nursing. 

I was born with a metabolism issue which has to do with my insulin. I am just a little insulin resistant just enough to cause my body to not burn energy and to store it instead which makes it hard to stay slim. I have to eat differently and much less than others do. If I don't then because of the resistance and my pancreas making so much excess insulin will eventually wear out and quit there fore I have to be careful so I do not have it shut down and become a diabetic and take insulin shots. 

Born with it. Always told I was border line not enough to take any meds for it. There is no such thing for borderline. Tested as a preteen. Told them was a metabolism issue Id grow out of it. NEVER DID.

now to get that out of the way
had to explain why I know this

artificial sweeteners react with your insulin worse than sugar does. 
if it tastes sweet it IS sugar
there fore I do not consume them if I am aware they are in something

also doing my research paper
artificial sweeteners and also msg cause lesions in the brain ( holes ) which lead to dementia and poor brain function

The sad part is that they are putting artificial sweeteners and msg in almost all processed foods even fruit juice 
there are some chemicals that have been deemed safe and they don't even list even though they are NOT safe


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

WesleyDS said:


> Stevia made my mouth and throat numb the first time I tried it. If I want it sweet I will use sugar or honey from now on.


hummm was it from a box then it was processed. it depends on what they put in it as a preservative... 
anything in a box or processed has potential to be harmful. just because it says natural or 100 percent of something that don't mean that there are no chemicals in it. they don't have to add every element they put into something. depends how the FDA rated it and what percentage they added.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

It's best to go with nature: stevia or honey.

I know people who have lost weight ONLY by switching from white flour to whole wheat and from sugar to honey.

Countrygal


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

jnkgal said:


> hummm was it from a box then it was processed. it depends on what they put in it as a preservative...
> anything in a box or processed has potential to be harmful. just because it says natural or 100 percent of something that don't mean that there are no chemicals in it. they don't have to add every element they put into something. depends how the FDA rated it and what percentage they added.


ps the best honey I have ever had was some bought close to Bradenton Fl. its "orange Blossom" I have their web site link some place. the actual town starts with a Z. I wrote them to order a case of quarts but they have not gotten back with me on a price I may need to call them. Ill post info later if I forget please remind me


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We avoid artificial sweeteners altogether. Despite the FDA insisting that they are all fine, there are way too many reports and first hand accounts out there that make me skeptical. I am not of a mind to assume that the government saying it makes it true. Do a little research. You won't find many independent sources that say artificial sweeteners are fine and dandy.

Just about anything with the word 'diet' or 'sugar-free' on the label has artificial sweetener.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jnkgal said:


> I grew Stevia in our herb garden last year. It didn't come back this year so far so if it doesn't I will have to replant again. I tried to start from seeds two years but with no luck.


It doesn't come back. You can keep pinching it back, so it doesn't bloom, and then bring it in to pot and winter over. It only lasts a couple of seasons even if you do that though. I love the green stevia leaves. They are the best for sweetness.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Aspartame = headaches/migraines for me.

Splenda (aka sucralose) = the equivalent of IBS for my hubby. The poor guy suffered for MONTHS not understanding why his stomach was so sore and always upset. He even went to the doctor about it and the doc told him he had IBS so we cut out everything spicy (and he LOVES spicy!), etc. Still nothing changed... until I questioned him about what he was drinking in his coffee at work... and found out he was using some Splenda in his coffee along with sugar. He stopped that and his problems cleared right up.

Now if I could just get my mom to quit using the stuff, I think her health would increase dramatically...


----------

